# Apple Pectin



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Has anyone used Apple Pectin?I have just started taking it. One 750mg. a day.For the past two days I have had the most beautifuuly formed stools. Sorry to be so explicite but its exiting when you go normal.I have had IBS D since gallbladder removal 97.I have been on Colestid which gave me my life back but I was researching and thought I'd give it a try.It is also good for cholestrol, and diabetes.I just thought I would share and maybe someone could be helped.Take care all!


----------



## jat (Jan 12, 2004)

is this natural? Can it be taken while pregnant? I am pregnant and have started with horrible d again - great since started calcium and now this again.Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would think that it would be natural as it sounds like they extracted it from apples.Raw apples have sorbitol which can increase diarrhea in some people.Applesauce has the sorbitol cooked out of it. I would suspect the pectin preparation would separate most of the sorbitol out of it.I do not know that it would be any better for any given person than other fiber. But some people do find some seem to either work better or be better tolerated than others, usually in unpredictable ways. (i.e. until you try you don't know how you will react)K.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

The capsules I have are 100% natural. They have 750 mg. in each capsule. No sugar, yeast, etc...They are by NOW.I am still having good results. I too take Calcium and Colestid.I have had no ill effects so far.


----------

